# Who is your favorite young Player on the Hornets?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is your favorite young player on the Hornets (3 years or less in the NBA). Looking at the roster of talented young guys you have to beleive the Hornets won't be down for long.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

JR Smith!! He's my favorite player just after Tinsley.. I have JR wallpaper right now, thought


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

No doubt for me, It gotta be J.R. Smith!
I love this kid!


btw: it's Bost*J*an Nachbar  but never mind!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I love JR Smith!

I love Dan Dickau!

How dare you make me chose! I went with Smith after much deliberation only because I think Smith will be a cornerstone of the team in the future.

Dickau still OWNS!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> No doubt for me, It gotta be J.R. Smith!
> I love this kid!
> 
> 
> btw: it's Bost*J*an Nachbar  but never mind!


You wrote "Casey Jacobson" in game thread.. but never mind! :wink:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

1a. jr smith
1b. david west


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Magic Lamp.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JR Smith


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Definately JR Smith.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like J.R. Smith. He was one of the players I touted coming out of high school, many people said he wasn't that good and had a poor work ethic, well they were wrong. Kid has major game, a good shooting range, and ups. Guy is going to be a star for someone in the league.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

For me it's not that hard to guess. Dan Dickau!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> You wrote "Casey Jacobson" in game thread.. but never mind! :wink:


His name is Casey Jacobson, don't know what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

How could any one not vote for Jackson Vroman?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> How could any one not vote for Jackson Vroman?


Ohh, maybe we have all overlooked him...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

J.R. Smith, without question. When he declared for the draft early, I was pretty disappointd cuz he had signed w/ my UNC Tar Heels. However, Jsimo12 and I always talked about who we wanted the Hornets to draft with their 1st round pick last year and we both wanted J.R. Smith. Thank goodness we actually picked him. He has all the natual talent and athletic ability in the world and hopefully we will be able to see it grow and mature in New Orleans.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Smith and Dickau.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> His name is Casey Jacobson, don't know what I'm doing wrong...


It's Casey Jacobs*en*... lol


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JR Simth


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> His name is Casey Jacobson, don't know what I'm doing wrong...


Jacobs*e*n :biggrin:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

go JR Smith, i like him he got screwed in the dunk contest


----------

